# SJ's: Does your temperament affect your diet and exercise habits?



## wanderingfox (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm curious to see if there is any common themes among the diet and exercise habits of different temperaments, as has been previously proposed in the books _The 8 Colors of Fitness_ and _Your Diet Type_. So I'd like to hear from you SJ's and see if there's any merit to it! What are your diet and exercise habits? Feel free to answer any/all of these questions or add in your own two cents! 

*Exercise*
Describe a typical week of exercise.
Where do you exercise?
Do you exercise alone or with others?
What motivates you to exercise? Describe benefits.
What types of exercise, interactions, or environments turn you off?

*Diet*
Describe your typical day-to-day diet. 
What are your common pitfalls when trying to follow a diet? 
Do you emotionally eat? If so, when and why?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Exercise? What's that?

I hoop dance once in awhile. Otherwise, I don't exercise much. I know I should, but ... eh. I don't see results immediately, which makes me inclined to slack off.

Diet: no gluten, oats, dairy, potatoes, or very many carbs. I'm fairly thin, getting thinner. Pitfalls -- general boredom, which makes me want to eat sugar to feel happier, but it never works, so I wind up depression-eating because I can't think of anything else to do.


----------



## wanderingfox (Aug 20, 2015)

I feel like rather than specific health habits, the general attitude towards weight might be more similar among types. Or rather, how we cope with life and how that affects our eating and exercise behaviors. I'd like to see if there is any relation to this so it would be wonderful if those interested could take this survey:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/CD73GJR

Unfortunately it does not show the results and how you compare to other test takers, but I'd be happy to share any correlations I find!


----------

